# Quad or Duo for Gaming PC? Help me !



## benmat_rox (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi, well i just recently did, basically, a full computer upgrade. I dont usually have enough cash to be blowing on top of the line stuff so i just stuck with some little half assed computer but, i still need a CPU.

So far i have 
2GB DDR2 800MHZ ram
ASUS P5N-E sli Motherboard
N9600GT GFX card
......And im missing a CPU.

At the moment im still using my old CPU from my last system which was just a 3.2ghz p4. Now my question is; What CPU should i be getting? Im extremely happy with my motherboard because it can support basically ALL cpu's from P4 all the way up to the high end Quad cores - But which CPU should i be getting?

Im basically just into gaming, i dont do much else other then search the web or download movies etc so im not too sure if ill really need to go all out and get a quad core. So what would be a smarter option... Quad core q6600 For $210AUD or are the dual cores better for gaming?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Definitely the E8500 over the slower Q6600 for gaming THis chart compares the E7200, E8400 and the Q6600 the E8500 is faster then the E8400 which beats the Q6600 > http://www.techspot.com/review/100-intel-core2-duo-e7200/page10.html


----------



## benmat_rox (Dec 20, 2007)

Ok thanks ill get that then - If im not happy with it i can blame it on you then  lol.

Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I think you'll be happy if not just blame me


----------



## benmat_rox (Dec 20, 2007)

Lol ok 

Well ill buy it in the next few weeks (as soon as i can scrape up some extra moneyzz ) and ill post back and let you know how i go 

Thanks


----------



## Eminef (Sep 29, 2008)

Hm..

I was going to get the E8500 untill i posted on another forum showing my rig and i was told to go for the Q6600.. now im not so sure.. the E8500 and Q660 are the same price give or take a pound..

You think i should also go for the E8500.. or stick with that Q6600?

My Rig.
Mobo - Asus PK5 premuim
Ram - OCZ PC2-8500 Reaper
GPU - HD 4870 1GB
*CPU - E8500 or Q6600 ???*


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Which one has the higher numbers?> http://www.techspot.com/review/100-intel-core2-duo-e7200/page10.html


----------



## Eminef (Sep 29, 2008)

Good point.. but.. does the fact that ones Duo and the others Quad make any differents?

The E8500 is Duo with 3.16 GHz.. and the Q6600 has 2.4 GHz buts its Quad.

Does Quad do ****? lol :heartlove


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If the game runs on 1 core(like all most all do) or 2 like very few you are using 1 slower core while the other 3 sit idle or preform background tasks that the faster dual core will have no problem with now if you want to compare a QX9650 to the E8500 then that Quad would be faster but not because it's a Quad. The Q6600 is now older tech that's why it's cheaper the replacement for the Q6600 has been out for a while --the Q9300 with the faster FSP(1333) speed> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115043


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

And by the way it's still slower the the E8500 in real world gaming to equal it you would need the Q9650.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

for the money ....... you cant beat the E8500


----------



## Eminef (Sep 29, 2008)

Q9650 = £354
E8500 = £130

*E8500 it is!*

Thanks for the advice.. i almost got the Q6600 : /


----------

